# Limited-Choice SW Recommendations?



## kentowl (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm seeking recommendations for a second budget-priced SW, to round out my 7.1 system in a 3900cf family room. Main constraint was "no speakers, no wires" showing, so main components (Large Advents, 8" Yamaha SW, BIC center channel, Sony STRDG920 and accessories) are all hidden behind color-matched Acoustical Solutions fabric in a 10' granite-faced fireplace surround with inset 52" Samsung LCD. 

I negotiated a second SW spot by creating a custom corner cabinet slotted along the floor for sound output; suboptimal but well positioned to smooth bass response in the room. This restricts my choices to a downward-firing SW no more than 18.5" high; or an upside-down horn with 3-4" outlet if such exists.

Candidates so far are the BIC V-1220 (JUST fits) and Yamaha SW315. Other suggestions and comments welcomed!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

A cabinet with a downward firing sub? It's not optimal for any sub to be enclosed and might make it boomy. You would most likely want it to be front firing and front ported for best performance when enclosed.

That being said for budget minded subs look no further than HSU (http://www.hsuresearch.com/). The ULS-15 is 18.875" high but you could probably loose a quarter in by replacing the feet. The ULS-15 may be out of your budget though and would proabbyl dwarf the primary sub. It's also front firing too. The ST-1 is 19" high but modified feet could bring it down a half inch. Not sure how that would effect the sound though.

SVS' SB12-Plus is only 14" high but is front firing.


----------



## kentowl (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt reply, matrixdweller. I am aware of at least some of the acoustic problems enclosing the SW can cause - that is why the bottom 3" of the bench/enclosure is open to the room. Due to the 15+ square feet of speaker grills already installed in this family room (not man-cave), I'd pushed my limits :nono: 

So I planned on a down firing SW placed close to the enclosure wall, with at least 1/2 the sound pressure output exiting directly into the room. It's highly likely I'll need to damp some or all of the rear-facing output inside the enclosure - that's part of the plan necessitated by room decor and geometry. The enclosure volume is nearly 13cf, unobstructed, and construction is heavier than any speakers I remember other than big horns with sand-filled walls. And the existing SW is a modest Yamaha 8", so we don't need immense SPL to balance out the room.

NOW perhaps I can rephrase my uniquely installation-specific question more clearly - in this case demanding a down-firing SW no more than 18.5" high, does anyone have suggestions aside from the Yamaha and BIC alternatives?


----------



## kentowl (Jan 26, 2009)

Since I can't seem to generate any enthusiasm for the BIC or Yamaha offerings, anyone care to comment on a Klipsch Sub-10 which will also about fit? 

If nothing else, this project should help explore one of the "worst-case" audio scenerios (downward firing in an enclosure) for the group!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Why not build one as a piece of WAF passable furniture? ie: build your custom corner cabinet as the sub.


----------



## kentowl (Jan 26, 2009)

The bench is already built, and had to aesthetically match a bench on the other side of the fireplace surround. Benchtop upholstery & accent pillows (in custom fabrics matching deep red walls and silver drapes) are already completed - there is NO chance of reopening our 14 month design and construction phase again  For what it's worth, the room WOWs visitors, and the sound is already pretty good. I just want to extend the low end somewhat, and under the bench was the last mutually-acceptable speaker spot. 


If the down-firing sub there utterly fails, I'll explore further options (perhaps one of the *little* Yamahas in the back wall shelves) - but at this point I certainly intend to try. Choices so far, Yamaha YST-SW325, BIC V1220, Klipsch Sub10. Care to comment on one of my realistic alternatives??


----------

